# Forest Grouse



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If I travel due east on the grouse opener would I find good birds to shoot?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure. There are birds east of everywhere. Depends on how far east.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

It helps if you are hunting something else, than you'll see plenty of grouse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> It helps if you are hunting something else, than you'll see plenty of grouse.


Or forget your gun...

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> It helps if you are hunting something else, than you'll see plenty of grouse.


This is what I was going to say!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> It helps if you are hunting something else, than you'll see plenty of grouse.


So true. I bust grouse after grouse when I'm hunting elk...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My 7 year old daughter and I were checking a cam about a week before the archery opener. We spooked 6 grouse (pine hens). After the last one she looked at me and said " Dad, I'm going to be a Pine Hen for Halloween because they always scare me". Gotta love kids.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

JuddCT said:


> My 7 year old daughter and I were checking a cam about a week before the archery opener. We spooked 6 grouse (pine hens). After the last one she looked at me and said " Dad, I'm going to be a Pine Hen for Halloween because they always scare me". Gotta love kids.


That's funny!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> My 7 year old daughter and I were checking a cam about a week before the archery opener. We spooked 6 grouse (pine hens). After the last one she looked at me and said " Dad, I'm going to be a Pine Hen for Halloween because they always scare me". Gotta love kids.


That should be your signature line... Good stuff.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

When does it start?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

right now...


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

head due east of the sunset, turn left at the rocky mountains.


----------

